

Jane ni Dhulchaointigh – The Magic Is in The Process [video] - elias12
http://www.atalkaday.com/talks/2014/3/16/-jane-ni-dhulchaointigh-the-magic-is-in-the-process

======
languagehacker
Didn't watch it but I was kind of bummed when I realized that was her name,
and not a joke about race conditions

------
acqq
Original link: [http://youtu.be/NKjyXtLVs20](http://youtu.be/NKjyXtLVs20)

------
digitalwaveride
Watch it. It's an amazing story about a great product. Best analog hacking
ever.

